# No bootable device BOOTCAMP



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Bonjour a tous

Je tente d'installé Windows 7 en BootCamp sur mon MacBook Pro. Le problème c'est que je n'arrive pas a mettre Windows 7 sur ma clé USB (32Go). Tout les drivers sont prêt et installé sur une autre clé USB. J'ai bien formaté ma clé USB avec 1 partition en MS DOS FAT. J'ai beaucoup chercher la réponse sur ce forum hier soir mais je n'ai pas trouvé solution a mon problème. Le fichier .iso ce copie bien sur ma clé USB mais BootCamp me dis que cela lui est introuvable. Faut il copié les fichiers qui ce trouve a l'interieur de l'iso ou mon problème ce trouve ailleurs?

Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h47 ----------

Je pense avoir trouvé mon problème. Quand j'ouvre BootCamp je n'ai que 2 cases possible a coché et pas la 3eme qui me propose d'installé windows sur une clé usb qu'en pensez vous et comment remedié a ce probleme? merci


----------



## pierreko (27 Avril 2013)

Salut,
Ça fait un moment que j'ai pas fait ça mais de mémoire, il ne faut pas monter l'iso sur le mac (comme un CD) et lancer BootCamp en lui disant que le CD Windows est l'image montée, et sa destination, ta clé USB ?


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

pierreko a dit:


> Salut,
> Ça fait un moment que j'ai pas fait ça mais de mémoire, il ne faut pas monter l'iso sur le mac (comme un CD) et lancer BootCamp en lui disant que le CD Windows est l'image montée, et sa destination, ta clé USB ?



Salut alors en faite ce problème est maintenant réglé j'ai modifier grace a un tuto anglais le info.plist de l'assistant BootCamp. Maintenant le problème est que une fois que sa redemarre pour installé Windows, une erreur apparait dès le début : "No bootable device -- insert boot and press any key". Je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse a ce problème sur le forum. Sur d'autre forum j'ai lu que sa arrivé très souvent quand on tenté de le faire avec une clé USB. Alors j'ai tenté de gravé l'iso sur un dvd mais a la finalisation le cd est ejecté et me dis qu'il y a un "problème".

Alors j'avoue que je ne sais plus trop quoi faire :/

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> Alors j'ai tenté de gravé l'iso sur un dvd mais a la finalisation le cd est ejecté et me dis qu'il y a un "problème".
> 
> Alors j'avoue que je ne sais plus trop quoi faire



Pourquoi ne pas acheter Windows 7 ou 8 en boite avec les deux DVD 32 et 64 bits


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas acheter Windows 7 ou 8 en boite avec les deux DVD 32 et 64 bits



J'aimerais beaucoup mais la je ne peut vraiment pas me le permettre malgrès les problèmes qui serais vite résolu


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> J'aimerais beaucoup mais la je ne peut vraiment pas me le permettre malgrès les problèmes qui serais vite résolu



Au lieu de graver un CD essaye de mettre ton iso sur une clef USB en Fat32


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Au lieu de graver un CD essaye de mettre ton iso sur une clef USB en Fat32



Déjà fait et c'est a ce moment que j'ai eu le "No bootable device etc"


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> Déjà fait et c'est a ce moment que j'ai eu le "No bootable device etc"



D'autres ont essayé de formater la clef USB en NTFS  ... faut essayer
Reste que les CD de Windows iront toujours


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> D'autres ont essayé de formater la clef USB en NTFS  ... faut essayer
> Reste que les CD de Windows iront toujours



Qu'est ce que le NTFS? Comment faire?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> Qu'est ce que le NTFS? Comment faire?



Tu mets la clef USB ensuite tu ouvres Outils disque, tu sélectionnes la clef USB et tu formates (fonction effacer) en ExFat ou DOS


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu mets la clef USB ensuite tu ouvres Outils disque, tu sélectionnes la clef USB et tu formates (fonction effacer) en ExFat ou DOS



Et .. c'est tout? Comme je met l'iso dessus ensuite? Parce que BootCamp va la reformaté


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> Et .. c'est tout? Comme je met l'iso dessus ensuite? Parce que BootCamp va la reformaté



Copie cet iso dans un dossier /maison/Windows/iso (à créer) et garde ce dossier

Un peu de lecture :> http://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/library/windows/apps/jj680133.aspx



> Remarque : Boot Camp ne démarrera pas depuis un lecteur USB, vous devrez donc graver l'image ISO téléchargée sur un DVD double couche pour effectuer l'installation.



Je testerai : mettre cet iso sur une carte SDHC de 8 Go ou plus


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Copie cet iso que tu as dans un dossier /maison/Windows/iso (à créer) et garde ce dossier
> 
> Un peu de lecture :> http://msdn.microsoft.com/fr-fr/library/windows/apps/jj680133.aspx



Je n'arrive pas a gravé Windows 7 sur mon DVD.

La j'essaye ce tuto : http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/tuto-installer-winsows-7-en-bootcamp-via-clef-usb-sans-cd-560402.html

J'ai tout bien suivi jusqu'à "Maintenant vous allez lancer votre machine Windows 7, il devrait commencer par l'installer." mais voila ce que cela me fait :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/capturedecran20130427a1.png/


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas a gravé Windows 7 sur mon DVD.



Stop ...

Selon le screen, tu es entrain d'installer Windows par Parallels dans une machine virtuelle. Vrai ?
Si oui, pourquoi Bootcamp


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Stop ...
> 
> Selon le screen, tu es entrain d'installer Windows par Parallels dans une machine virtuelle. Vrai ?
> Si oui, pourquoi Bootcamp



Bun pour essayé d'installé windows en bootcamp. Je suis prêt a essayé a peut prêt tout pour y parvenir étant donné que c'est un échec depuis hier soir.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> Bun pour essayé d'installé windows en bootcamp. Je suis prêt a essayé a peut prêt tout pour y parvenir étant donné que c'est un échec depuis hier soir.



Faut arrêter à vouloir tout faire ... Bootcamp et Parallels 

Si tu n'arrives pas graver le CD 





> *Boot Camp ne démarrera pas depuis un lecteur USB*, vous devrez donc graver l'image ISO téléchargée sur un DVD double couche pour effectuer l'installation.



Oublie Bootcamp. Avec Parallels il se pourrait que ça aille mieux, qu'il trouve la clef ou le CD pour installer Windows dans une machine virtuelle, cela veut dire que Windows ne sera pas dans la partition Bootcamp mais bien dans la machine virtuelle.

Par précaution fait quand même (tu pourrais indiquer ce chemin à ta machine virtuelle) 





> Copie cet iso dans un dossier /maison/Windows/iso (à créer) et garde ce dossier


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Faut arrêter à vouloir tout faire ... Bootcamp et Parallels
> 
> Si tu n'arrives pas graver le CD
> 
> ...



Oui mais j'aimerai utilisé windows pour joué a des jeux donc sa n'ira pas sur Parrallesl Desktop. A moins que je ne comprenne plus rien ..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> Oui mais j'aimerai utilisé windows pour joué a des jeux donc sa n'ira pas sur Parrallesl Desktop. A moins que je ne comprenne plus rien ..



Achète un lecteur externe, un CD avec Windows 7 ou 8 et ensuite tout devrait bien aller

D'autres prendront le relais, c'est l'heure de changer d'occupation  bonne suite


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Achète un lecteur externe, un CD avec Windows 7 ou 8 et ensuite tout devrait bien aller
> 
> D'autres prendront le relais, c'est l'heure de changer d'occupation  bonne suite



Pourquoi acheté un lecteur externe?

Merci a bientôt peut être


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> Pourquoi acheté un lecteur externe?



Au cas ou tu n'as pas le lecteur intégré


----------



## Moww29 (27 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Au cas ou tu n'as pas le lecteur intégré



J'en ai déjà 1 intégré, c'est pour sa que sa m'agace que la gravure ne ce finalise pas correctement sinon tout serai nettement plus facile ..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2013)

Moww29 a dit:


> J'en ai déjà 1 intégré, c'est pour sa que sa m'agace que la gravure ne ce finalise pas correctement sinon tout serai nettement plus facile ..



Si tu as acheté cet iso fais toi envoyer le DVD correspondant


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2013)

Un ensemble de réponses 





> Boot Camp 5 et Windows 8 : Apple actualise ses fiches d'assistance



http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259185/boot-camp-5-et-windows-8-apple-actualise-ses-fiches-d-assistance


----------



## Moww29 (28 Avril 2013)

Merci mais le problème a été réglé hier. J'ai fini par y arrivé avec l'assistant BootCamp et un cd que j'ai gravé avec un logiciel simple et efficace que j'ai trouvé sur un autre forum. Merci beaucoup


----------

